# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  بدون عواطف وهاشمية الوطنية قل رايك بصراحة

## احمد الحلفاوى

*بعد ان شاهد الكل مباراة منتخبنا الوطنى بالامس واليوم مباراة تونس والمغرب هل كان لنا الاجقية للصعود لنهائيات غينيا والغابون وهل دموع التماسيح الذى سكب على الصحافة الرياضية وعلى صفحات المنتيات يغير من تخلف مستوى كرتنا .
لقد انكر الكثير منا هزيمة المنتخب بالامس وقالوا اننا كنا الافضل فى المباراة وان لاعبينا تلاعبوا بعمالقة اوربا وتحسروا على ضياع النتيجة التى كانت فى متناول اليد مثل عناوين ( لقد اضعنا ثلاثة نقاط وليست نقطة يا الشوالى ) هل يمكننا ان نتقدم خطوة الى الامام ونحن نجاهد فى اخفاء الحقيقة ولا نحاول ان نواحه الواقع المظلم وايضا المستقبل المظلم الذى ينتظرنا اذا سرنا فى درب التطبيل للسيئ كما نفعل الآن . 
لماذا لا نفكر فى كيفية اللحاق بتونس والمغرب على سبيل المثال هل سالنا انفسنا ماذا فعلوا هم ولم نفعله نحن حتى يكون مستواهم كما شاهدنا اليوم ومستوانا كما شاهدناه بالامس وهل كل طموحاتنا ان نلعب ثلاثة مباريات فى بطولة كاملة ونعود لنعلق فشلنا فى اسباب بعيدة عن المنطق مثل اعتماد فريقى القمة على مهاجمين اجانب ولا نتطرق للاسباب الحقيقية مثل المدارس السنية .
لقد لعب منتحبنا الوطنى اربعة مباريات اعدادية قبل بداية المنافسة ولم يفتح الله عليه بهدف واحد علما بان من الاربعة مباريات اثنتين مع فرق مغموره فى قطر وعلل السبب بمهاجمى القمة الاجانب وبالسودان آلاف الفرق ومئآت الآلاف من اللاعبين ونحن نحكى عن مهاجمين يعدون على اصابع اليد .
لابد من محاربة سماسرة التطبيل الاجوف والمنادون بان الكرة السودانية بخير وان المنتخب الحالى فريق الاحلام والسبب الانتماء الاعمى  والنظرة الضيقة للامور والاصرارعلى تقديم مصالحهم على مصلحة الرياضة السودانية .
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*برضو مازدا فاشل
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا احمد
ولماذا نرمي الفشل في صحافتنا دائماً
نحن جميعا جزء من ازمات السودان المتعددة
والازمة الكبري هي القيادات 
في كرة القدم وفي منتخبنا الوطني الوطني الازمة الحقيقية هي اتحادنا الوطني لكرة القدم
صدقني هم لا ولم يتوجعوا مثلنا في اي يوم
لماذا لا يستفيد الاتحاد من اللاعبين المجنسين ؟ وفي كلتشي مثال !
كرة القدم في السودان ليس هي المريخ وتابعه فقط 
كرة القدم السودانية مئات الاندية فلماذا يتم رمي الفشل في الناديين بحجة التجنيس ؟
حتي التجنيس كان لاتحادنا الفاشل ان يستفيد منه لكن عقليتهم المريضة والمتأزمة والمتحجرة 
هي التي تقود 
..
السودان مجموعة عن ازمات وابرز اسبابها هي القيادات متي ما انحللنا منهم انطلقنا 
..
منتخبنا الوطني الان منتخب جيد يفتقد للثقة بالنفس والتركيز والقائد الفالح
لا تتوقع منه افضل حتي ولو كان في هجومه ماردونا في عز مجده طالما انه ليس هنالك ثقة في النفس
وطالما ان العشوائية والفوضي هي ابرز السمات
...

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*صراحة كرتنا مادام فيها مجدى وزكى عباس والطريفى الصديق واسامة عطا المنان وصلاح احمد محمد صالح ومعتصم جعفر حتكون متأخرة والمنتخب وإجتهادات لاعبين كان ممكن يفعلو شىء لكن تعنت المدرب وهلالاب الإتحاد العام نسف بصيص الأمل يعنى لو ولو تفتح عمل الشيطان كلتشى وسولى وايكى فرانسيس وملاكى كان النتخب شكلو ممكن اختلف ولا زلنا نحلم بهدف فى أمم افريقيا وانحنا من سنة 76 ماجبنا قون فى أمم افريقيا فهل لاعبينا الحاليين يمكن يرزوا ولو هدف مع انو متفائل جدا بالمباراتين القادمتين لكن مجنسى الدورى السودان من المهاجمين كانو افضل مع اختيار لاعب صغير افضل من هيثم مصطفى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لم يكن المنتخب السوداني جيدا وانما كوت ديفوار كانت سيئة
*

----------


## majdi

*مع قارورة مش ح تقدر تغمض عينيك ,,, قالو منتخب كويس قال
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المشكله نحن في المريخ ننظر للوطن وغيرنا ينظر للامور لكي ينسب النجاح لهم 
دي يحلوها كيف
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*المنتخب كعب .... والاتحاد كعب ... وماذدا مامدرب ولو حصل علي دكتوراة في خط 18 من البرازيل برضوا ماعندوا شي يقدموا غير الاساءة والتنظير و... 
ولو فاز المنتخب بالكاس حتكون صدفة ولو غلب في كل مباراة 10 صفر.
لا حل إلا بتغيير الإداراة والعقليات التي تدير الكورة في البلد دي.
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*حقيقة مستوى المنتخب امام ساحل العاج يخجل 
   لم يكن للمنتخب اى وجود و سؤ حظ مهاجمى ساحل العاج هو الذى انقذنا من هزيمة تاريخية
  كم مرة انفرد مهاجمى ساحل العاج بمرمى المعز و لم يحسنوا انهاء الهجمة
  هل يمكن ان يتقدم فريق 95% من لاعبيه مدافعين ؟
  كم مهاجم مع بعثة المنتخب ؟
  ادارة المنتخب تطبل و تهلل للمنتخب حتى تضمن الجلوس على كراسى الادارة 
  فى الحقيقة لا منتخب لنا و لا يحزنون ؟
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*العبرة بالنتائج هل حقننا هدفنا( لا )اذا اننا خسرنا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نحن قوم نطبل للهزيمة بشرف.من قال اننا لعبنا افضل من العاجيين؟ نحن قدمنا احسن ما عندنا وهم لعبوا على الواقف يعنى بالتقسيمة.والمكذب يتابع العاجيين لى قدام؟نحن شعب ادمن الفشل ونهنىء انفسنا بالهزيمة.حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## ود عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبده
					

المنتخب كعب .... والاتحاد كعب ... وماذدا مامدرب ولو حصل علي دكتوراة في خط 18 من البرازيل برضوا ماعندوا شي يقدموا غير الاساءة والتنظير و... 
ولو فاز المنتخب بالكاس حتكون صدفة ولو غلب في كل مباراة 10 صفر.
لا حل إلا بتغيير الإداراة والعقليات التي تدير الكورة في البلد دي.



ما قولت الا الحقيقة فعلا نحن محتاجين تغير كامل من اعلي الهرم الرياضي الي ادناه 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*خليها مستوره يا مازدا !!!
*

----------


## ودالمراد

*بامانه والله منتخبنا معتمد على الصدفه والصحافه على النفخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*
جميعنا لا بد أنه سمع بـ   صيام المهاجم عن التهديف .
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااادى 












































بس صيام منتخب عن التهديف !!!!!!!! دى جديدة كرت !!!!!
*

----------

